# Trudnoća i porod > Prije začeća >  Implatacija

## Garfy

Cure, otvorila sam evo novi post na ovu temu. Na više mjesta sam našla da se govori o implataciji. Ne bi htjela ispati glupa ali o tome znam jako malo, pa molim  pomoć. Pročitala sam da se u vrijeme implatacije može pojaviti lagana bol u stomaku, lagano krvarenje... jel to znači da je došlo do trudnoće ili se može pojaviti i kad nema +? Molim Vas, naučite me! Pozdrav  :Saint:   :?

----------


## s_iva

Ja sam jedinka kod koje je sve moguce, svi simptomi trudnoce su prisutni,  prije 2 mjeseca sam imala lagano krvarenje 21. i 22. DC i ponadala se...kad ono nista!
Ali, ima cura kojima lagana bol i lagano krvarenje stvarno znaci + !!!

Nadam se da ces sto prije ostvariti svoju zelju!

----------


## Franny

evo, ja sam svoje pitanje jucer postavila na "Odbrojavanju" jer nisam znala gdje bih, ali kad si ti, draga Garfy   :Heart:  , odlucila otvoriti novi topic, ja cu samo copy-paste s tog topica.  :Love:  


_"drage moje, 
ne znam bih li otvarala novi topic ili bih pitanje postavila na "Simptomima" ili to pak spada ovdje (plavaaa, vjerujem da ces znati gdje staviti ovo pitanjce, hehehe,    )?? 

uglavnom, zanima me nesto vezano za implantacijsko krvarenje. koliko se to intenzivno moze osjetiti, te koliko to cca traje (recimo ako se osjeti bol, koliko to bolucka)? 

na poslu sam na gacicama primijetila kao neki tamniji trag (no imala sam roze  pa ne mogu sad bas znati koliko je to bio crvenkast trag    ), no kad sam stavila dnevni ulozak, ne bih li "detektirala" bolje, nis nije bilo zaflekano. u donjem dijelu trbuha me boli, kao da ce mi M doc svaki cas, ali mislim da je to tuuurbo prerano jer bi mi trebala doci cca 23. 1. (ako uopce i dodje. jer smo radili na tome da ne dodje    ), dakle tek za kojih 7 dana (ciklus mi traje cca 30 - 35 dana, ali n-i-k-a-d-a mi nije bio 23 dana   

ima li tko kavu ideju sto bi to moglo biti?? 

puno vam hvala i puse svima    "_

p.s. danas me vise ne boli nista, a ni kakvoj M nema ni traga ni glasa. dakle, bolilo me jucer od cca 16h pa dok nisam legla navecer.

----------


## plavaa

Implantacijsko krvarenje je (bi trebao biti) implatnacijski spotting, 7-10 dana nakon O,  cesto popracen jos jednim temp. skokom (za one koje mjere BT) i tako nastane trofazni chart.

Ovo se moze, ali i ne mora dogoditi, temp. skok moze, ali i ne mora biti popracen spottingom, i sve i da se sve poklopi "skolski" - to nije siguran znak da ste trudne.


Drugim rijecima, ne brinite se oko toga   :Wink:

----------


## Val

Cure, u navedenom periodu lagani spotting može se dogoditi iz 2 razloga:
1. implantacija-meni se dogodila šesti dan od AIH i nikakva bol nije bila prisutna. Meni je impantacijsko trajalo jedno brisanje papirom, ali može trajati i do 2 dana.

2. visok prolaktin-nekih 7 dana prije očekivane m mogu se pojaviti smećkaste točkice ili tamniji iscjedak (nekoliko mjeseci sam mislila da je to implantacijsko, ali kad se nije pojavljivao plus tražila sam uzrok spottingu.) Također traje dan/dva.

Franny-pitaš za pms bol 7 dana ranije-moguće je i kod pms-a i kod trudnoće.

Evo, nažalost, nisam vam potvrdila da je vaše krvarenje sigurno implantacijsko, ali nadam se da sam ipak barem malo pomogla.

pusa

----------


## Vishnja

Jos jedan razlog krvarenja, a da nije implantacijsko: snizen progesteron. Nadam se da to kod tebe nije slucaj ,vec bebulic koji se “gnjezdi’.  :Love:

----------


## Garfy

Visnja, ja zaista imam nisklu razinu progesterona, ali već 3 mjeseca koristim terapiju utrogestanom i danas sam išla po kontrolni nalaz (poslala me ginić na kontrolu nakon 3mj.) i progesteron mi je 104,0 a prije terapije mi je bio 26,50. Cijeli dan osjećam lagani pritisak u stomaku kao da mi je ovulacija ili onako kad lagano boli prije m. Danas mi je 22d.c.  8)   :Saint:

----------


## Franny

jooj, plava jes' me prizemljila ovom recenicom "drugim rijecima..."  :Laughing:   ravno u vu-gla, hahaha.
no, kaj mogu kad ja te spottinge nikad nemam, pa mi je ovo bilo cudno. isto tako, nikad nemam takve bolove prije M pa mi je i to bilo cudno, a f-a-k-a-t bi mi bilo cudno da je kakva ovulacihska bol, jer mi je O mozda vec i prosla (koliko cuda umene, hehehe). velim mozda jer ne mogu s tocnoscu znati, buduci da mi temperature skacu i padaju pod utjecajem progesterona (dabrostona) pa to nije mjerodavno, a ni fert. fr. mi nije nista zog toga zabiljezio (jedino se mogu osloniti na neke svoje tjelesne pokazatelje, coh, coh, a to je isto diskutabilno).

u svakom slucaju, bumo pricekali do dana testiranja. sorry svima na gnajvazi i puseki!  :Love:

----------


## Lutonjica

meni su ovaj mjesec temperature onako baš školske, a iscjedak je totalno u skladu s njima, pa mi je ovulacija baš lijepo vidljiva na FF-u. spolni odnosi su isto bili super tajmirani, tako da sam se nabrijala da sam trudna.

uz to, par dana nakon ovulacije pikali su me jajnici, a 6. i 7. DPO sam imala grčeve, već danima se obžderavam, a omiljeno mi je prejedanje oko ponoći...

možda sam fakat trudna, ali možda i nisam - um čini čuda kad nešto jako želimo  :/

----------


## Franny

lutonjica, pricaj mi o umisljenim simptomima!  pa ja bih mogla doktorat napisat o tome   :Grin:  .

blago tebi kad ti je fert. fr. sve fino napiao i pokazao. meni su temperature uzaaaaas zivi. ovaj mjesec najgore od najgorega (prije se bar nekaj sitnoga vidjelo od crtice i kakti kakve mozebitne ovulacije, iako ni onda nije tocno rekao, al tko ga sljivi). a ja sam, bedak, propustila ovaj mjesec koristiti one ovulacijeske trakice. kao, necu jos, necu jos, budem sutra i tak mic po mic, doso meni i 24.dc, hahaha, a ja ni jednu nisam "popiskila", hehe. mozda bi mi one pokazale kakve bolje rezultate. ovako, samo se oslanjam na svoju sluz, na cinjenicu da po dabrostonu dobijem za 30 dana M (pa je O mozda bila oko polovice ciklusa), na cinjenicu da priroda tocno zna zakaj bi moja O mozda kasnila ovaj mjesec (jer meni se jos uvijek strahovido voli mojeg dragog, a takve uzasne napade strasti i ljubavi imam oko O), na cinjenicu da smo od 6.1. pa do danas "svojski" prionuli na posao   :Grin:  , cesce nego inace i tak...na hrpu kojekavih drugih cinjenica. oslnjam se na sve, samo ne na BT....

----------


## Lutonjica

čuj, meni je prošli ciklus chart bio užasan, a ovaj je baš lijep (evo vidi ) ... tko će ga znat... istina da mi je u tom prošlom ciklusu stvarno bilo jako stresno razdoblje, pa je očito to utjecalo na sve pokazatelje...

----------


## Franny

uh, ma evo, meni je bas danas pokazalo kao da mi je kakti ovulacija bila prije cca 5 dana. valjda su mu se te moje sasave temperature ipak svidjele, hehehe.
ovo vjerojatno spada pod topic o BT grafovima na Fertility Friendu, ali ....  :/ zanima me kako ono promijenis naziv svog linka od svih onih slova i brojeva u neku rijec ili par rijeci (meni je to plavaa ucinila pa ne znam, smrc)??
i kako to da tebi u linku pisu podaci za BD, a neni ne, iako ih i ja biljezim???
mislim, ja kad udjem na svojustranicu, vidim te podatke, ali kad stavim da svi vide, to se nekamo izgubi...


u svakom slucaju, necemo se mi dat, jel tak? ako nece sad, bit ce vec, ja sam uvjerena i ne gubim nadu niti samopouzdanje   :Grin:  

pusa i drz se!  :Love:

----------


## Franny

p.s. 
ma evo, ja pitam, a lijena otic pogledat tamo gdje je plavaa sve lijepo i detaljno opisala, pa sam si sad nasla odgovor za izmjenu naziva u chartu. sorry na gnajavazi   :Embarassed:  
dakle, jos jedino ostaje pitanje tog BD-a....

----------


## Lutonjica

> i kako to da tebi u linku pisu podaci za BD, a neni ne, iako ih i ja biljezim???


kad si radiš tu stranicu "za javnost", onda imaš razne opcije - što sve želiš da ti se vidi ili ne vidi na toj stranici.
ti si vjerojatno kliknula da ne želiš da se vidi BD (ili je čak to po defaultu tako, a ako baš želiš da se vidi onda moraš otkliknuti kućicu...)

----------


## Franny

vidis, nisam uopce obracala paznju da bi to moglo biti po defaultu...hvala ti puno!
pusa  :Love:

----------


## anchi

Ja uopće nisam imala implantacijsko krvarenje, a mrvica se svejedno ugnjezdila! Nema pravila! :D

----------


## Lutonjica

pa naravno da nema, ja sa zarom nisam imala ni spotting, niti bilo kakav drugi "simptom"

----------


## Franny

uh, curke, nekad me bas tjesti to da nema pravila, a nekad mi uzaaaaasnoooo ide na zifce!!!!!

meni je tek jucer fert. friend detektirao kakti kao neku ovulaciju, koja je po njemu bila prije cca 6 dana. mislim, moguce je i to, ali po mojoj sluzi bas i ne  :Smile: 
a nis od toga bas ne mogu sa sigurnoscu uzeti u obzir jer sam pila dabrostone pa mi temp. luduju od njih...

nadam se samo da sam ipak imala neku ovulaciju, neki dan u ovom mjesecu i da se ipak nekaj "primilo", fakat smo se trudili   :Grin:   vise od uobicajenog  :Smile: .

----------


## Garfy

Cure, može li korištenje utrogestana, vaginalno spriječiti eventualno implatacijsko krvarenje? Meni je ginić rekla da imam dugo menstrualno krvarenje (7 dana) zbog niske razine progesterona, i da će mi se i to regulirat zahvaljujući utrogestanu, pa sam zato pomislila da on spriječi i eventualno implatacijsko krvarenje, a beba ipak bude tu.  :Kiss:

----------


## Val

Mislim da korištenje utrića ne sprječava krvarenje kod implantacije.

Ja sam ih koristila-doduše samo navečer, a impl. krvarenje se pojavilo.

Ali, kao što su cure rekle, ono se uopće ne mora pojaviti. Kako kod koga.

----------


## Milana

Cure pomozite!!!!
Mjerim BT, FF mi nije pokazao O, mada mi je danas već 18 dc, a ja po nekoj svojoj "slobodnoj procjeni"   :Razz:   mislim ipak da sam prije 5 dana imala O. Već 2 dana osjećam probadanje i to najviše u lijevom jajniku, naduta sam, a čak mislim da sam jutros imala i lagani smeđi iscjedak. (ako mi se to nije pričinilo onako krmeljavoj   :Laughing:  )
Jel bi to mogla biti implantacija ili je za to još prerano?

----------


## Garfy

ivanabokulic ako ti je O bila prije 5 dana ja mislim da je rano za implatacijsko krvarenje ili bol. Koliko sam ja informirana implatacija je 7-10 DPO. Opusti se, i pričekaj još koji dan pa ćeš vidit.   :Heart:

----------


## Milana

Vidiš taj FF mi je tek danas pokazao O i to baš za ono vrijeme kad sam ja već pretpostavila da imam O.   :Razz:  
kak ta mašina kasno pali!  :Laughing:  
Sva sam već sada na iglama, po tko zna koji put i koji mjesec već za redom  :Sad:

----------


## kikica2

Meni je jučer bio 8 dan nakon O i na par minuta me tako užasno zabolilo oko desnog jajnika, jaka oštra bol, kao da mi je netko zabio oštricu i malo ju vrti unutra. Danas mi je BT 37 C,a čini mi se da mi polako počinju i menstr. grčevi. Šta mislite bi li to mogla biti implantacija ili sam se prerano ponadala?  :Wink:

----------


## Milana

Curke meni je danas 7 DPO, lagana su me cikice počele boliti. 
Šta mislite jel to malo prerano za prvi znak trudnoće   :Wink:   ili je to prvi znak PMS-a   :Sad:  
Danas mi počinje kakti onaj period implantacije, možda je to jedan od simptoma (je aha, kao da se usađuje u cikice, a ne u maternicu   :Razz:  )

----------


## Lulu

ivančice, znaš da su znakovi pms-a i rane trudnoće vrlo individualni i ponekad identični. podjećam te na to (iako sam sigurna da znaš to i sama   :Wink:  ) tak da ne opterećuješ glavu već sada. ima dana za to...
fino se opusti i pričekaj još koji dan s nerviranjem.
držim fige   :Love:

----------


## Milana

Hvala Lulu   :Love:  
ma znam ja to sve, al nekek mi je lakše i nije mi lakše kad te svoje nade iznesem van. Do sada sam davila muža sa svim tim i prijateljicu analizirajući svaki detalj, a sad sam našla i vas, koje ste upućenije u sve to i nemogu se oduprijeti napasti da ne ispitujem i sve analiziram   :Laughing:  
valjda vam nisam dosadila   :Laughing:  
znat ću da jesam kad me izbace sa foruma  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Astralis

Po mojoj procjeni (praćenje temp. i sluzi) , imali smo odnos 2 dan nakon O. Makon 5 dana tocnije sad u subotu , ono idem normalno na wc i sad brisem se kad krv!  :? Ono bas je krv ali ne kao M nego svjetlija i to je trajalo samo taj odlazak na wc. Stavila ja ulozak da vidim hoce li jos ali nista, mislim se ono jos nekih 10 dana imam do M, pa mi nije jasno.
Hm, tupi osjecaj u donjem dijelu stomaka? Bi li to moglo biti to?   :Smile:  

Nemam nikakvih drugih simptoma. Ili je mozda malo hormonski disbalans, kao ono pocetak proljeca i te sheme...  :Mad:

----------


## Ineska

Joj navijam da je to implantacija i da se bebach lijepo smjestio u mamicu pa sad očekujemo plusiiiić!!!!  :D

----------


## Franny

jooj, i ja navijam da to je to - to i da si se zeznula za O!! jer ako niste imali odnos i prije O vec samo nakon O, onda su ti mozda sanse dosta male, skoro pa nikakve. buduci da se oplodnja moze dogoditi ako je odnos bio cak i 5 dana prije O, ali jaaaaako rijetko ako je odnos bio dan nakon O ... :/  no cuda su moguca...a moguce je da i ja grijesim u ovom tumacenju...a svakako bih voljela da si pogrijesila ti glede svoje O i odnosa pa da to, kao sto rekoh, bude jedan pravi, mali, veseli plusek :D

----------


## Astralis

> jooj, i ja navijam da to je to - to i da si se zeznula za O!! jer ako niste imali odnos i prije O vec samo nakon O, onda su ti mozda sanse dosta male, skoro pa nikakve. buduci da se oplodnja moze dogoditi ako je odnos bio cak i 5 dana prije O, ali jaaaaako rijetko ako je odnos bio dan nakon O ... :/  no cuda su moguca...a moguce je da i ja grijesim u ovom tumacenju...a svakako bih voljela da si pogrijesila ti glede svoje O i odnosa pa da to, kao sto rekoh, bude jedan pravi, mali, veseli plusek :D


opa   :Razz:   hm ja sam uvik kontala da kad dodje O onda da dejstvujem   :Wink:   A stvarno sam debos   :Grin:  
A zasto rijetko dan nakon O ? 
(sad cu ispast jos veci debos ali evo) Kontala sam uvik da kad dodje O jajašce biva izbaceno i ˝ceka˝ 2-3 (4) dana oplodnju. Ako ne dodje do nje ono ˝propada˝ Ili kako ? Mislim dobro, sjeme moze uci prije O i preziviti nekih 48 h, ali zasto kasnije ne moze doci do oplodnje?
Hvala  Ti  :Smile:  

 Btw. ja i my dear smo trenutno razdvojeni, i bas smo sad odlucili raditi na bejbiju i onda i nemozes uvjek potrefiti sve, tj zadnja 4 mj kako ˝pokusavamo˝ neznam jesmo li jednom potrefili tajming.

----------


## Val

> Po mojoj procjeni (praćenje temp. i sluzi) , imali smo odnos 2 dan nakon O. Makon 5 dana tocnije sad u subotu , ono idem normalno na wc i sad brisem se kad krv!  :? Ono bas je krv ali ne kao M nego svjetlija i to je trajalo samo taj odlazak na wc.


i meni je tako bilo!
nadam se da je u pitanju implantacija!

a, ovo za 2 dana nakon O-s O nikad nisi 100% siguran.
jajašce živi od 12-24 sata pa ako je O bila dan kasnije, možda si dobila bingo!

----------


## Astralis

> Astralis prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Po mojoj procjeni (praćenje temp. i sluzi) , imali smo odnos 2 dan nakon O. Makon 5 dana tocnije sad u subotu , ono idem normalno na wc i sad brisem se kad krv!  :? Ono bas je krv ali ne kao M nego svjetlija i to je trajalo samo taj odlazak na wc.
> 
> 
> i meni je tako bilo!
> nadam se da je u pitanju implantacija!


Daj Boze da je!  :D  Iako mi ovaj tupi bol u donjem dijelu stomaka lici kao onaj pred/tjekom M.
A ono vidicemo   :Kiss:

----------


## Astralis

hm nekakav iscjedak bijeli. Nisu gljivice, nego kao onaj otprilike tijekom ovulacije.Samo sto je ovulacija prosla... M bi trebala (dabog da ne dosla  :D  ) doci 19.4.  
Ono neobican mi taj iscjedak jer ga 10 dana prije M nisam imala nikad. 

Mozda je od macine travice :  :Laughing:  

je li iko od trudnica imao ovakav slucaj? Da se malo veselim   :Kiss:

----------


## Franny

wow, Astralis, pa ti si se opasno bacila na posel, hehe. vec pijes macinu travu. ja ju jos nisam pila, ali sam citala da su cure imale pojacani iscjedak i dosta plodne sluzi od kad su je pocele piti...mozda ti je to :?

a kad se jajasce izbaci, ono ti doista zivi tako kratko :/ dok spermici mogu prezivjeti i do pet dana pa pricekati jajasce da se izbaci i da se onda dogodi oplodnja. zato smo ti mi sve hopsave dosta prije O za svaki slucaj, a i malo nakon ocekivane O, opet za svaki slucaj ako je bila malo kasnije,  jer tesko je to potrefiti...
drzim fige da ste vi potrefili :D

----------


## Astralis

Nakon ovulacije evo 9 dana otprilike, temp je sa 36.3 zadnjih par dana  skocila na 36.55 do M jos 5 dana hm? Ako je doslo do inplatacije kolika bi temp trebala biti? Mislim treba li i dalje rasti ili drzati sad recimo taj nivo 35.5. 
Inace je prije O bila 36,1 (ono par dana uredno) Na ovulaciju 36,4 , onda par dana na 36,2/36,3 da bi jutros otprilike 9 dana nakon O izmjerila 35,5. Znaci treba li jos rasti?
Thanks   :Love:

----------


## ivory

Ovulacija ti se obično dešava kod pada temperature, a da bi bila označena nakon tog pada moraš zabilježiti bar tri uzastopna porasta temperature. Čini mi se da je 35,50 pre niska temperatura da bi mogla biti trudnoća.
Probaj malo pogledate po temam o FF garovima i o temperaturi ako dođe do trudnoće.
U savkom slučaju ~~~~~~~~~~~ za +

----------


## Astralis

Hvala hvala  :Smile:  
Ja sam si sama nacrtala graf, ono ne da mi se svaki put po kompu kopat, ovako mi je jednostavnije. Prvi put zapravo mjerim temp. i taj graf...A sto se tice mjerenja temp. procitah negdje da se ne mjeri ispod pazuha pa sam sad   :Mad:   jer stalno mirim ispod pazuha, a i par puta nisam imala vremena do kraja izmjeriti... Ali trudim se   :Kiss:

----------


## ivory

Čuj, ja mjerim isključivo u ustima i uvijek u isto vrijeme, prije ikakvih radnji tipa pijenje vode, WC i sl.
Cure koje su na Fertility Friendu (našem neprijatelju br. 1) su se totalno usavršile u objašnjavanju grafova, pa zaviri malo i usporedi temperature sa svojima.

----------

dobro, recite mi iz iskustva,da li je impl. krvarenje sastavni dio i da li se desi svakoj zeni.....

----------


## Franny

draga angela, odgovor ti je -ne! 
neke osobe imaju implantacijko krvarenje, koje je obicno oskudno i cca vidljivo samo taj dan ili samo par sati (dok ne zamijenis dnevni ulozak, a kasnije nema toga), a neke osobe uopce ne dozive implantacijski spotting pa su ipak trudne. to ti nije neki sigurni znak trudnoce, ali ako imas spotting, moze upucivati i na to.  :Wink:   :Kiss:

----------


## silvestra

Citam citam pa opet nista neznam
DA LI PRITISAK I LAGANI "BOLOVI" kao pred M ali slabijeg intenziteta dode pa prode mogu biti znak IMPLATACIJE 
Traje mi od 18dc nije praceno krverenjem   :Kiss:

----------


## Tayra

silvestra i mene to interesira, imam iste takve simptome a danas mi je 22dc.

----------


## matsa

lagani bolovi kao pred M - može biti i ne mora biti, isto kao i grudi i sve ostalo. prerano je curke za bilo što odrediti. 

da ne kažem da sam ja imala prošli mjeseci 21. DC smeđu točkicu i ponadala se, ali evo Val me je prosvijetlila da to može biti od visokog prolaktina - inače, u životu mi se to nije desilo, kao ni masa drugih stvari vezanih uz ciklus otkad pokušavamo. Sama sebe sam stavila pod povećalo i dodatni stres.

A za implantacijsko kažu da je rijetko i da se ne dešava baš često, možda do 1/3 žena ga može imati.

Enivej, ja se nadam da vi sve spadate u ovu 1/3   :Grin:

----------


## lalius

drage forumasice,
zelim da podijelim sa vama moje simptome ako je u pitanju trudnoca. danas je cetvrti dan kako me jedan jajnik boli (ustvari osjecaj je kao da gori), grudi me bole, kad pipnem stomak topliji je nego ostali dijelovi tijela, juce je bio termin da dobijem M, cas je nadut stomak cas nije, preko dana mi se uzasno spava. test za trudnocu je bio negativan dan pred M. u mom slucaju do sada ovakvi simptomi nisu bili.
Da li je moguce da je bilo prerano za test ili ce na kraju doci ta vjestica?   :Smile:

----------


## Betty

> Da li je moguce da je bilo prerano za test ili ce na kraju doci ta vjestica?


Na zalost i na srecu moguce je i jedno i drugo , a posto ti danas zvanicno kasni , ponovi test jer ti jedino on moze dati odgovor
 ~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~ 
~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude +   :Love:

----------


## lalius

hvala betty  :Smile: 
doduse uvijek imam bolne M, ali nikad do sada da me je ovako dugo bolilo prije M, u donjem dijelu kriza me boli, ne znam da mogu biti bas tako bolni simptomi T, imam non stop osjecaj nekog pritiska dole. zadnja M mi je trajala samo 3 dana, sto u mom slucaju nikad do sada nije bilo.
iskreno volila bih da sam T.....ali eto vidjet cemo.....sacekat cu da vidim sta ce moje tijelo uraditi   :Smile:

----------


## lalius

je li moguce da implantacija nije jos bila, s obzirom da mi je test pokazao - prije M?

----------


## Betty

> je li moguce da implantacija nije jos bila, s obzirom da mi je test pokazao - prije M?


Ovo je diskutabilno ako ne znas koji dan si ovulirala . Moze da se desi da si kasnije ovulirala pa samim tim da je kasnije i bila implantacija .

----------


## lalius

sve je moguce. ciklusi su mi se zadnje dvije godine smanjili na 24 ili 25 dana. tako da nekad i ne znam kada cu dobiti M. cak ni simptome PMS-a nemam kao prije. moguce je i da psiha utice na ciklus, jer u zadnje vrijeme samo mislim na to kako cu ostati T. jos gore kad me neko pita da li sam trudna, kao "zracim" ........ ne kontam kako neko moze da vidi nesto sto ja sama ne vidim  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Tayra

Cure, ovih dana sam razgovarala sa 5-6 svojih prijateljica (neke imaju i po dvoje djece) i nikada niti jedna od njih nije primijetila bilo kakvo lagano krvarenje niti smećkasti iscjedak prije očekivane M, a što bi ukazalo ili bilo znak inplantacije, a bile su trudne.

Dakle, nema pravila sve je individualno od žene do žene, može bitia a i nemora.

----------


## lalius

ja sam primjetila da mi se preko dana vise spava, a nisam spavalica  :Smile:  . cudni su bolovi u donjem dijelu ledja, kao da me neko probode, a i jajnici isto tako. i apetit se malo povecao, sad mi se jede meso, a nikad do sada nisam imala toliku potrebu za mesom.sacekat cu jos malo pa cu napraviti test. cas se osjecam kao da imam energije za dvoje a cas sam malaksala. ne znam da li je iko imao takve simptome?

----------


## Tayra

> ja sam primjetila da mi se preko dana vise spava, a nisam spavalica  . cudni su bolovi u donjem dijelu ledja, kao da me neko probode, a i jajnici isto tako. i apetit se malo povecao, sad mi se jede meso, a nikad do sada nisam imala toliku potrebu za mesom.sacekat cu jos malo pa cu napraviti test. cas se osjecam kao da imam energije za dvoje a cas sam malaksala. ne znam da li je iko imao takve simptome?


lalius kao što je više puta ponovljeno, sve to mogu biti simptomi T ali i ne moraju. Najbolje bi bilo da uradiš test. Koji ti je dan ciklusa?

Evo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da si T   :Kiss:

----------


## lalius

danas je 28. dan, ja dobijem M 24. ili 25. dana, nikad do sada nije kasnilo ni 5 minuta  :Smile:  
hvala u svakom slucaju za odgovore
znam da nisam jedina sa ovakvim pitanjima ali bude mi lakse kad sa nekim podijelim

----------


## Tayra

Ma nema problema, tu smo da pomognemo i savjetujemo jedna drugu.

U svakom slučaju ti lijepo uradi testić i javi nam se s dobrim vijestima! :D 

SRETNO!

----------


## lalius

HVALA!
U svakom slucaju javim.

----------


## bambus99

molim vas,pomozite
nakon 3 spontana pobačaj,nakon svih silnih pretrag,koje se kao rade nakon treceg spontanoga,otkriveno je da mm mirni nosilac balansirane transolakcije jedan-sedamnaest (pter;q22-qter)kod kojeg je donji dio kromosoma sedamnaest (q krak) od prude 22 do terminalnog kraja kromosoma sedamnaest prebačen na gornj krak prvog kromosoma. moj je uredan kareotip.....
i sada su nas uputili preintplatacijsku dijagnostiku.to se kod na su hrvatskoj ne radi pa u prvi mjesec putujemo u graz....
ali ja stvarno ništa ne razumim. netko mi kaže da pokušamo opet prirodnim putem pa što bude-bude.ali mene je stvarno strah riskirati...hoću li opat trebati na kiretažu,mislim da to opet stvarno ne bih mogla psihički izdržati,ili pak hoću li roditi zdravo dijete....a stvarno mi toliko željela držati našu mali radost u rukama.
zato vas molim,da netko sa sličnim iskustvom da se javi.....jer stvarno neznam.....

----------


## lilium

bambus99,
nisi sama, ima cura na pdfu potpomognuta koje su u slicnim razmisljanjima kao i ti, tu je tema:
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=61859

Sretno   :Heart:

----------


## hanumica fata

drage moje, 

ne znam ni sama kako da se predstavim: nisam vise ni cekalica, ni ne-cekalica, najvise sam ZBUNILICA ovih dana...
naime, na 15DC, moja BBT se povisila i ostala povisena - rekao bi covjek da se uredna ovulacija desila tacno na sredini ciklusa...
medjutim, na 19DC sam bila na rutinskoj kontroli kod ginekologa, i zena mi kaze na UZ, imate divan 20mm folikul, samo sto nije prsnuo, samo u akciju?!?
danas, na 23DC dobijam M (inace dolazi svakih 26-28 dana). 

molim da mi se javi ako ima neko sa slicnim problemom ili barem sa realnim objasnjenjem za takvo nesto.

takodje ako ima neko sa iskustvom da mu je pijenje marulje (marubii) bas jako skratilo ciklus?
puno hvala,

----------


## cicamice2

takodje ako ima neko sa iskustvom da mu je pijenje marulje (marubii) bas jako skratilo ciklus?
puno hvala,[/quote]
 Draga moja...evo da ti se javim...meni je prvog meseca ispijanja macine trave M dosla na 26DC (inace je na 18-20),ali vec sledeceg se pojavilo slabo krvarenje 16DC,a prava M je dosla dva dana kasnije,tako da sam i ja u zbunu totalnom.A s druge strane mnogim devojkama je sredio ciklus,ali nisam obratila paznju da li je (sredio-skratio) ili samo sredio.
 Mozda je ovaj caj za devojke koje imaju produzene cikluse....  :Crying or Very sad:  a ne za nas

----------


## hanumica fata

cao cicamica, 

dobro da nisam sama sa ovim egzoticnim iskustvom sa maruljom...
a vec sam se pitala kako to da svima marubii radi samo dobre stvari a meni i ne bas...
ciklus mi se sa njom skratio, jednom na 26DC a zatim i na 23 dana?!? ali zato barem nije bilo cekanja i odbrojavanja  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
da ne pominjem da mi se i sluz smanjila skroz ?!?

doduse, primijetila sam i jednu jako pozitivnu stvar kod marulje - nakon zestoke stomacne gripe i proliva, marulja mi je sredila crijevnu floru bolje i brze nego ijedan probiotik. 

u svakom slucaju, nakon tri mjeseca upotrebe (0,8-1L dnevno) sam trenutno na pauzi do daljnjeg...

----------


## Vishnja

> drage moje, 
> 
> ne znam ni sama kako da se predstavim: nisam vise ni cekalica, ni ne-cekalica, najvise sam ZBUNILICA ovih dana...
> naime, na 15DC, moja BBT se povisila i ostala povisena - rekao bi covjek da se uredna ovulacija desila tacno na sredini ciklusa...
> medjutim, na 19DC sam bila na rutinskoj kontroli kod ginekologa, i zena mi kaze na UZ, imate divan 20mm folikul, samo sto nije prsnuo, samo u akciju?!?
> danas, na 23DC dobijam M (inace dolazi svakih 26-28 dana). 
> 
> molim da mi se javi ako ima neko sa slicnim problemom ili barem sa realnim objasnjenjem za takvo nesto.
> 
> takodje ako ima neko sa iskustvom da mu je pijenje marulje (marubii) bas jako skratilo ciklus?puno hvala,


Pa, evo, zbunilice, mogu ja pokusati da te resim nekih dilema...  :Love:  
A usput i da ti se pridruzim u nekima...
Za marulju  znam da moze skratiti ciklus - bar je meni to ucinila onih par meseci sto sam je svojevremeno pila. Takodje, moze se desiti da lutealna faza ciklusa bude jako skracena, bez obzira sto se dugo smatralo da je njena duzina stabilna - 14 dana. Stres i drugi uzroci  hormonskih bura sigurno mogu uticati na to - i meni se desilo par puta, a nekoliko prijateljica mi je u poslednje vreme reklo da po jednom-dvaput godisnje imaju ultrakratke cikluse...
Ono sto je meni nejasno je ta maglovita mogucnost vise ovulacija u jednom ciklusu. I meni je ovog meseca ff zabelezio temperaturni skok i ovulaciju 12. dana, uz  pristojnu kolicinu sluzi i zelje za keksom. Temperatura nadalje ostaje povisena (danas je 21 dc), s tim da je od 18-20 dana prisutna eggwhite sluz i, ponovo, zelja...cudno...a podseca i na taj tvoj slucaj sa folikulom vidjenim na uzw... :?  :? 
Ima li neko objasnjenje za to????

----------


## cicamice2

[quote="hanumica fata"]cao cicamica, 

dobro da nisam sama sa ovim egzoticnim iskustvom sa maruljom...
a vec sam se pitala kako to da svima marubii radi samo dobre stvari a meni i ne bas...
ciklus mi se sa njom skratio, jednom na 26DC a zatim i na 23 dana?!? ali zato barem nije bilo cekanja i odbrojavanja  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
da ne pominjem da mi se i sluz smanjila skroz ?!?
  Draga Fato....ja mislim da cu definitivno prestati sa maruljom, i previse mi je kratak ciklus da bih se igrala jos sa njim. Ostaje mi jos vrkuta....mozda ona nesto pozitivno uradi sa haoticnim ciklusima...sada mi je vec 24 DC...nadam se da se necu postideti bar naredna 4 dana.A mozda je ipak potrebno malo vremena macinoj travi da analizira problematiku i baci se u kostac sa njom....Inace ja sam pila caj 2x po 15 dana,a ti? Ceo ciklus ili pola? Inace jas sam imala dosta povecan TSH...tako da postoji mogucnost da nije samo marulja kriva  :/

----------


## leloX

Meni je danas 25. dc nemam baš simptome za M, a inače ih znam imati i tjedan dana. 22. dc su me užasno boljela križa kao da ću dobiti M i sutra dan je prestalo. Da li je moguće da mi je to bila implatacija.

----------


## mandy

naravno da je moguće (ali na žalost nema sigurnog dokaza,kao i za 100 drugih simptoma),ja sam prekjučer imala toliki pritisak,da sam išla pi-pi 10 puta u 1h,čak mi je bilo malo sluzave krvi na papiru  :Embarassed:  isto mi je danas 25.dc,može biti znak impl.,a može i upale mjehura;danas su mi samo (.)(.) napuhane,teške i bolne,a to isto može biti simptom T i M
evo nam malo vibica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za plusiće

----------


## leloX

Svaki put kad ostanem trudna dobijem prištić i on jako brzo prođe, a to mi se dogodilo i sada, inače dobijem prije M, viditi ćemo

----------


## pujica

cure, o marulji molim vas na temi o tom caju...

----------


## ZAUZETA

Bok, curke, zanima me koliko traje to implantacijsko krvarenje, kad se javlja i koliko najduže traje. Ja sam ovaj ciklus umjesto menge imala nekakav krvavi iscjedak, relativno gust, baš kao bijelo pranje ali sa sukrvicom i trajao je 8 dana a javio se baš u vrijeme kad sam očekivala mengu. Inaće sam za MPO u 1.mj pa se previše ne nadam, ali me zanima za nakon postupka što je menga a što možda nije. Križa me bole već danima, jedva se ispravim nakon što malo provedem sjedeći pred kompom. 
Pozz

----------


## Vjeverica77

Zauzeta, koliko sam ja razumjela i upamtila iščitavajući ovu temu, impl.krvarenje se može samo malo pojaviti, a može trajati i 2 dana. Javlja se obično od 8-10 DPO. Jesi li radila test? Možda si već trudna!? Vibram za to ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :D

----------


## Dodirko

*ZAUZETA*   test ili betu!!!!!

----------


## ZAUZETA

Test negativan, nadam se samo da nije kakva upala.

----------


## delfin

Cure, meni se ovaj mjesec na 21 dc ( 4 dpo ) pojavilo svijetlo rozo krvarenje,jedva vidljivo. Traje već osmi dan, a ciklusi su mi 28-32 dana. Što mislite, implatacija? Znam da implatacijsko traje kraće, ali ovo je vrlo blago.  :? Ništa ne kužim.

----------


## Fae

Ne znam...ja bi na tvom mjestu otišla do doktora da provjeri za svaki slučaj...ili barem nazvala.

----------


## delfin

Noćas je stigla M. Naručena sam kod gin za bakteriološke briseve pa ću ju pitati što je to moglo biti. Hormoni su vađeni nedavno i u redu su pa stoga čisto sumnjam da je neki hormonalni disbalans u pitanju.

Idemo dalje...možda je ovaj mjesec naš!

----------

